# Memory Lane & Ann Arbor; Let's See What You Saw And/or Bought



## bashton (Apr 21, 2016)

Just got back from my first day at ML and planning on returning tomorrow. Almost went home without another bike, which I don't think I've done in over ten years, but managed to find this one that I had to have!

I know, I know..I just aint right, but it will be fun to display at MCACN as a "Barn Find" Muscle Bike!

Soooo...post up what you bought or what you saw that was cool, and let's keep this going for both ML and Ann Arbor!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bashton (Apr 21, 2016)

And believe me, it looks a _lot _better in the picture! lol


Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all I saw this iverson.


IMG_1363 by justdave, on Flickr


----------



## bashton (Apr 23, 2016)

Lots of neat stuff at ML! Although the weather could have been better, at least it wasn't snowing. Great to see lots of old friends and meeting new ones.

Hope to see you at Ann Arbor!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2016)

took this stuff home with me from memory lane  from bicycle larry


----------



## bashton (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice haul, Bicycle Larry!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> took this stuff home with me from memory lane  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 308480
> 
> ...



Damn Larry. Great bikes and parts. Love that girls airflow.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 23, 2016)

The Skyway bike is cool with the shifter in the tank. Nice to see one again.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 24, 2016)

wow! you picked up some nice rides there larry.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi all here are some pictures,still have a lot to upload to my computer,sad I could not make it to Ann Arbor.


IMG_1406 by justdave, on Flickr



IMG_1425 by justdave, on Flickr



Untitled by justdave, on Flickr



Untitled by justdave, on Flickr



Untitled by justdave, on Flickr



Untitled by justdave, on Flickr


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## vastingray (Apr 25, 2016)

Very cool bike shaft driven? What year ?


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 25, 2016)

Back in the 90s when I started this hobby I did the muscle bike part krates, stingrays ,ect liked the Raleigh choppers still have the choppers.never could find a hbr chopper (high backrest) and it was at the memory' lane show got it at a very reasonable price what isn't there I'll get and its a 3+2 bike


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 2, 2016)

Bought this 73 sunset orange fastback  Friday price kept falling till I had to pop on it , thanks schwinnbikebob for helping me locate correct seat , have to try and put the bends back in the shifter where someone straighten it


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 2, 2016)

Nice find... I never saw that one there...
Mark


----------

